# LA VERA BESTIA!



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

*Preso vicino a Barcellona, un passante lo ha riconosciuto. Non ha fatto resistenza*

*Arrestato Victor: «Ho ucciso Federica»
*

*Il delitto di Lloret de Mar. L'uruguaiano, 28 anni, è stato catturato seguendo le tracce del telefonino: ha confessato*








   Victor Diaz Silva  DAL NOSTRO INVIATO  *LLORET DE MAR (Spagna)* — La polizia lo ha arrestato alle 10 di ieri sera a Tarragona, a sud di Barcellona. E Victor «el Gordo», l'uomo incriminato formalmente per la morte di Federica Squarise, ha confessato. È il ragazzo che nella foto «da ricercato», quella che i poliziotti del Mossos d'Esquadra avevano diramato ai corpi di polizia di tutta la Spagna, ha le mani lungo i fianchi e l'aspetto di uno che non sembra felice di essere fotografato. Forse perché quell'immagine è del giorno in cui gli agenti lo hanno sentito come uno dei tanti amici dell'ultima notte di Federica. È uno scatto successivo alla morte della ragazza italiana. Victor Diaz Silva, 29 anni fra pochi giorni, ha l'espressione di chi non dorme da un po'.


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Luglio 2008)

Come l'ha uccisa, sto bastardo?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2008)

figlio di tr....

spero marcisca e schiatti in galera.
Guarda tu se per un bastardo del genere una 20enne deve lasciarci le penne.
Dio li stramaledica tutti


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Come l'ha uccisa, sto bastardo?


 *Eppure quel giorno Victor *non è nemmeno un sospettato. Racconta la sua versione e torna a casa. «Federica — dice — l'ho lasciata fuori dal locale Yates, lei andava in albergo e io per i fatti miei. Non so che fine abbia fatto». La sua ricostruzione, però, non corrisponde perfettamente con quello che gli investigatori hanno visto nei filmati di varie telecamere. Così, dopo due o tre giorni, Victor viene riascoltato. Tergiversa di nuovo. Gli uomini del Mossos sono sempre più insospettiti ma decidono di lasciarlo andare, per verificare con chi si incontra, con chi parla. E a distanza tengono sotto controllo gli spostamenti del «Gordo». Sorvegliano il quartiere El Molino di Lloret, dove l'uruguaiano vive con la donna che tutti credono sua moglie e che invece è la sua compagna, madre di un bambino avuto dal precedente marito. Ma, soprattutto, seguono le tracce lasciate dal suo telefonino. Sabato mattina, per la prima volta, il segnale del cellulare non arriva da Lloret de Mar ma da Tarragona, lontana circa 200 chilometri.
*La sorveglianza diventa più serrata*. Lunedì viene trovato il cadavere di Federica. Poche ore dopo, il nome e la fotografia di Victor vengono diramati a ogni posto di polizia del Paese: «Arresto immediato come presunto omicida ». Intanto nei laboratori vengono utilizzati i campioni di Dna prelevati al «Gordo». E forse da lì è arrivata un'indicazione decisiva per l'arresto. Ieri sera un passante ha riconosciuto Victor per strada dalle foto mostrate in televisione. L'ha preso la polizia locale di Tarragona. «El Gordo» non ha fatto resistenza. Insomma, le indagini non si erano mai fermate. «C'è una pista che potrebbe condurre a localizzare l'assassino in tempi relativamente brevi» diceva una nota ufficiale della Farnesina nei giorni scorsi. «I colleghi catalani stanno lavorando bene » aggiungeva dall'Italia il capo della polizia Antonio Manganelli. Ma per fare chiarezza e rassicurare la famiglia di Federica c'era voluto, ieri pomeriggio, un vertice al consolato generale d'Italia a Barcellona — con il console Roberto Natali, il capo della polizia catalana Josep Milan, i fratelli di Federica, Roberta e Mattia, e uno dei legali della famiglia, Aldo Pardo.

*L'incontro aveva stemperato *le polemiche nate sul modo di condurre le ricerche e sulla presunta irreperibilità di Victor. «Se lo sono fatti scappare» aveva commentato l'avvocato Pardo, prima del meeting al consolato. E il suo collega Squarise: «Mi domando come sia stato possibile... ditemi se questa polizia spagnola ha lavorato bene...». Nelle ore successive i toni si sono ammorbiditi: «Abbiamo sollecitato la restituzione della salma, stanno lavorando, c'è collaborazione » ha detto Pardo. All'Istituto di medicina legale di Girona intanto dicono che la morte di Federica sarebbe avvenuta quasi sicuramente per asfissia. Sull'ipotesi della violenza sessuale, invece, non è stato possibile stabilire nulla con certezza per via del pessimo stato in cui è stato ritrovato il cadavere. Non è detto che i prossimi esami chiariscano questo dettaglio. «Su questo punto — dice Pardo — nessuno per ora può stabilire nulla».


 Giusi Fasano


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> figlio di tr....
> 
> spero marcisca e schiatti in galera.
> Guarda tu se per un bastardo del genere una 20enne deve lasciarci le penne.
> Dio li stramaledica tutti


...ma è il figlio di Moreno?
Comunque è sfiga...99 volte su 100 conosci uno in vacanza, e passi qualche bella serata. Se ti va male, becchi un malato di mente... speriamo almeno che in Spagna non siano pagliacci come qui, e che si faccia una trentina d'anni di gabbio.


----------



## brugola (10 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma è il figlio di Moreno?
> Comunque è sfiga...99 volte su 100 conosci uno in vacanza, e passi qualche bella serata. Se ti va male, becchi un malato di mente... speriamo almeno che in Spagna non siano pagliacci come qui, e che si faccia una trentina d'anni di gabbio.


concordo moltissimo.
nella vita l'80% è questione di culo.
a 20 anni ho fatto tante di quelle minchiate che se ci ripenso oggi mi vengono i brividi, ma mi è andata bene.
A lei putroppo no


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

Intanto bisogna riconoscere che la polizia spagnola e' stata veloce nell'identificare l'assassino.


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> concordo moltissimo.
> nella vita l'80% è questione di culo.
> a 20 anni ho fatto tante di quelle minchiate che se ci ripenso oggi mi vengono i brividi, ma mi è andata bene.
> A lei putroppo no


Si infatti...tutti quanti noi abbiamo fatto le nostre esperienze e qualche volta magari le nostre cazzate, bene o male...se ti gira la sfiga, finisci così purtroppo.
Ma non sono d'accordo con chi dice che è meglio non farle...che non doveva passare una serata da sola...non si può vivere la giovinezza sotto una campana di vetro...questo, senza chiaramente cercare il pericolo per il pericolo.


----------



## ranatan (10 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> concordo moltissimo.
> nella vita l'80% è questione di culo.
> a 20 anni ho fatto tante di quelle minchiate che se ci ripenso oggi mi vengono i brividi, ma mi è andata bene.
> A lei putroppo no


Ho pensato la stessa cosa...le prime parole che mi sono venute in mente sono state "poverina, che sfiga".
Però, è vero che l'apparenza inganna...ma questo tipo solo a guradarlo mi mette paura...


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Luglio 2008)

Lui non doveva fare ciò che ha fatto...ed andrebbe lapidato.
Ma ho sentito dire (voci di corridoio...per ora solo tali) che la fanciulla era un po' sballatuccia di suo...
Però lui va lapidato, non cambio idea.
Air


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Lui non doveva fare ciò che ha fatto...ed andrebbe lapidato.
> Ma ho sentito dire (voci di corridoio...per ora solo tali) che la fanciulla *era un po' sballatuccia di suo...*
> Però lui va lapidato, non cambio idea.
> Air



Non c'entra un cacchio ... nussuna donna/ragazza merita una simile fine.


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non c'entra un cacchio ... nussuna donna/ragazza merita una simile fine.


Concordo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...infatti, leggi ciò che ho scritto nella riga sopra ed in quella sotto a quella che hai evidenziato.
Quello è d'ammazzare ma...non di botto...deve soffrire.
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Luglio 2008)

Ma perchè l'ha uccisa?


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Lui non doveva fare ciò che ha fatto...ed andrebbe lapidato.
> Ma ho sentito dire (voci di corridoio...per ora solo tali) *che la fanciulla era un po' sballatuccia di suo...*
> Però lui va lapidato, non cambio idea.
> Air


 
Air che due palle, anzi quattro...


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma perchè l'ha uccisa?


Perchè è un malato di mente... quale perchè pensi possa esserci?


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma perchè l'ha uccisa?


Giusy...


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè è un malato di mente... quale perchè pensi possa esserci?


E' chiaro.... Intendevo con quali dinamiche, c'è stato un litigio, un raptus... che ne so...


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> E' chiaro.... Intendevo con quali dinamiche, c'è stato un litigio, un raptus... che ne so...


...alla fine, probabilemente voleva farsela e lei ha detto no...secondo me, dietro questi omicidi senza causa, quasi sempre dietro c'è un rifiuto sessuale.


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...alla fine, probabilemente voleva farsela e lei ha detto no...secondo me, dietro questi omicidi senza causa, quasi sempre dietro c'è un *rifiuto sessuale*.


Sì, credo anch'io.


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Concordo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io voglio solo giustizia, una degna pena e basta ... le torture mi metterebbero sullo stesso scalino dell'assassino.


----------



## ranatan (10 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> E' chiaro.... Intendevo con quali dinamiche, c'è stato un litigio, un raptus... che ne so...


Pare l'abbia soffocata nel tentativo di abusare di lei


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Pare l'abbia soffocata nel tentativo di abusare di lei


CVD


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2008)

e non si può farlo soffocare da un soffocone ad un negro alla tyson mentre un altro se lo impala?


----------



## La Lupa (10 Luglio 2008)

Mi lancio in un post fortemente impopolare, ma non riesco ad esimermi...

1) ma che cazzo ve ne frega?

2) oggi a Terni è schiattato un pensionato alla fermata del bus. Che roba
    eh!

3) ma se questi sono i "mostri", le "bestie"... quelli che vendono farmaci che ti ammazzano come li chiamate?


Ossequi.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mi lancio in un post fortemente impopolare, ma non riesco ad esimermi...
> 
> 1) ma che cazzo ve ne frega?
> 
> ...



scusa ma che caxxo vuol dire??
perchè questo cos'ha fatto?
la modalità è leggermente diversa ma il risultato è quello.


----------



## La Lupa (10 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa ma che caxxo vuol dire??
> perchè questo cos'ha fatto?
> la modalità è leggermente diversa ma il risultato è quello.


Ma... per me quello è un assassino.
Non una bestia.

Non comprendo proprio l'eccezionalità del caso (che per altro non è che abbia approfondito...) ma... a meno che non ci sia qualcosa che io non ho recepito, non capisco perchè è una settimana che ne parlano.

E' morta una.

E bè?


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... per me quello è un assassino.
> Non una bestia.
> 
> Non comprendo proprio l'eccezionalità del caso (che per altro non è che abbia approfondito...) ma... a meno che non ci sia qualcosa che io non ho recepito, non capisco perchè è una settimana che ne parlano.
> ...


Come sempre... tutto il resto passa in secondo piano...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... per me quello è un assassino.
> Non una bestia.
> 
> Non comprendo proprio l'eccezionalità del caso (che per altro non è che abbia approfondito...) ma... a meno che non ci sia qualcosa che io non ho recepito, non capisco perchè è una settimana che ne parlano.
> ...


diversi stadi di sensibilità personale.
A me leggere di una ragazza così giovane che muore in vacanza per mano di un pezzo di m......mi fa ancora incazzare parecchio.


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2008)

Mah La "Bestia" in galera ci va...i titolari delle le industrie farmaceutiche dubito...

Ma sono due mali diversi, il primo atroce cronaca nera, il secondo male legalizzato.

La ragazza fa pena anche a me. Poteva accadere a chiunque e dovunque.


----------



## La Lupa (10 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Come sempre... tutto il resto passa in secondo piano...


Sì, ecco, brava.
Sono perfettamente d'accordo.

Ma che la gente abbocchi in questa maniera è sconfortante.

Tipo anche qua sopra... no... c'è gente mica di basso livello... con buona cultura...

Mi dirai, scriviamo paginate di cacca e pipì...


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma La "Bestia" in galera ci va...i titolari delle le industrie farmaceutiche dubito...
> 
> Ma sono due mali diversi, il primo atroce cronaca nera, *il secondo male legalizzato.*


ed autorizzato dallo Stato ... poveri noi


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì, ecco, brava.
> Sono perfettamente d'accordo.
> 
> Ma che la gente abbocchi in questa maniera è sconfortante.
> ...


Ehm...


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2008)

sul grado di bestialità si è visto anche di peggio.
personalmente, però spero di non abituarmi mai 
una ragazza di ventanni buttata via come un sacco della spazzatura è un fatto sconvolgente


----------



## La Lupa (10 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> diversi stadi di sensibilità personale.
> A me leggere di una ragazza così giovane che muore in vacanza per mano di un pezzo di m......mi fa ancora incazzare parecchio.


Sì... sarà una percezione personale... chissà!

A me mi rimbalza proprio.

Sarò io che sono fuori dal mondo.
(hai fatto la scoperta!)


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Come sempre... tutto il resto passa in secondo piano...


Perche' dici cosi MK? ... e la stessa cosa come quando si difendono i diritti degli animali ... salta sempre fuori qualcuno che dice: invece di pensare/curarvi degli animali pensate agli umani ... non capisco perche' una cosa deve escludere l'altra  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non lo calisco proprio.


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' dici cosi MK? ... e la stessa cosa come quando si difendono i diritti degli animali ... salta sempre fuori qualcuno che dice: invece di pensare/curarvi degli animali pensate agli umani ... non capisco perche' una cosa deve escludere l'altra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Marì, è che si dà risalto alla cronaca nera per non approfondire cosa stanno facendo, i mostri che sono stati eletti...


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No Marì, è che si dà risalto alla cronaca nera per non approfondire cosa stanno facendo, i mostri che sono stati eletti...


Questo e' chiaro.

Ma cio' non toglie il fatto grave della ragazza.


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No Marì, è che si dà risalto alla cronaca nera per non approfondire cosa stanno facendo, i mostri che sono stati eletti...


 
Mah..questo l'ho pensato anche io..guarda cosa accade nella Spagna sporca corrotta e comunista...
Ma se fosse accaduto in austria avrebbe suscitato lo stesso scalpore. La gente si identifica nella famiglia che manda i figli in vacanza...e se li ritrova brutalizzati. E' normale. E la stampa e i TG ci sguazzano


----------



## Old mirtilla (10 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ....speriamo almeno che in Spagna non siano pagliacci come qui, e che si faccia una trentina d'anni di gabbio.


A MORTE! Altro che gabbio per pesare sulla società (italiana o spagnola che sia)!! 
Io lo consegnerei al padre di Federica che ieri gli augurava di fare la stessa fine!


----------



## Old mirtilla (10 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io voglio solo giustizia, una degna pena e basta ... le torture mi metterebbero sullo stesso scalino dell'assassino.


Scusa ma io sono estremista! Non perdiamo tempo con le torture, non sprechiamo i soldi dei contribuenti....ha confessato!! Pena di morte!!


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Scusa ma io sono estremista! Non perdiamo tempo con le torture, non sprechiamo i soldi dei contribuenti....ha confessato!! Pena di morte!!


Sorry sono contro la pena di morte.


----------



## Old mirtilla (10 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sorry sono contro la pena di morte.


 
quindi anche contro la cura per il cancro??


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> quindi anche contro la cura per il cancro??


e che ci azzecca il cancro con la pena di morte?

Me lo spieghi?


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mi lancio in un post fortemente impopolare, ma non riesco ad esimermi...
> 
> 1) ma che cazzo ve ne frega?
> 
> ...


 

1) me ne frega perchè ha 7 anni meno di me, una ragazzina uccisa da una bestia che voleva scoparsela. Vogliamo giustificare lo stupro? O dobbiamo fregarcene come al solito?
2) senza nulla togliere al vecchietto di Terni, mi sembrano 2 morti un tantino diverse. Per lui era giunta la sua ora, quella decisa da chi sta al piano di sopra, per lei no, una bestia si è permesso di decidere quando e come farla morire.
3) sono bestie pure loro


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... per me quello è un assassino.
> Non una bestia.
> 
> Non comprendo proprio l'eccezionalità del caso (che per altro non è che abbia approfondito...) ma... a meno che non ci sia qualcosa che io non ho recepito, non capisco perchè è una settimana che ne parlano.
> ...


 
Scusa se mi permetto ma la penseresti allo stesso modo se si trattasse di una tua parente? Diresti "è morta una, e bé"? Se sapessi che questa tua parente è partita pensando di divertirsi in vacenza ed è tornata in una bara dopo una violenza, lo diresti davvero? 
Certo in Italia ci sono un sacco di mali, e questo può essere considerato "solo" un fatto di cronaca, ma se permetti può toccare le persone


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> quindi anche contro la cura per il cancro??


eh?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Preso vicino a Barcellona, un passante lo ha riconosciuto. Non ha fatto resistenza*
> 
> *Arrestato Victor: «Ho ucciso Federica»
> *
> ...



Sono contrario alla pena di morte, ma l'ergastolo mi sembra la pena minima per un balordo del genere.


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Luglio 2008)

I lavori forzati no????


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> I lavori forzati no????



Non so se in Spagna sono previsti come pena.


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Luglio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Non so se in Spagna sono previsti come pena.


Io però la inserirei tra le pene....


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Sono contrario alla pena di morte, ma l'ergastolo mi sembra la pena minima per un balordo del genere.


30anni stanno bene.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> 30anni stanno bene.



Per me sono pochi, tra buona condotta e sconti di pena potrebbe essere fuori in 15.


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Per me sono pochi, tra buona condotta e sconti di pena potrebbe essere fuori in 15.


Fabri' la Spagna non e' l'Italia, esempio: La Franzoni da 30anni son passati a 16anni ... con l'indulto son scesi a 13 di anni, tra non molto (come gia dissi) ce la troviamo da Bruno Vespa show


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fabri' la Spagna non e' l'Italia, esempio: La Franzoni da 30anni son passati a 16anni ... con l'indulto son scesi a 13 di anni, tra non molto (come gia dissi) ce la troviamo da Bruno Vespa show



Me lo auguro, intanto il balordo ha incominciato a pararsi il culo....dicendo che ha agito sotto l'effetto della droga.


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Me lo auguro, intanto il balordo ha incominciato a pararsi il culo....dicendo che ha agito sotto l'effetto della droga.


Ho letto, ha detto che era sotto l'effetto di droga, alcol ed un mix di pasticche  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque leggo:

*LUTTO CITTADINO* - A Lloret de Mar si è deciso di proclamare un giorno di lutto municipale. Lo hanno reso noto le autorità comunali in una lettera inviata ai familiari e al Consolato d'Italia a Barcellona, secondo cui «il municipio si unisce al dolore della famiglia e di tutta la nazione italiana». «In tutte le dipendenze del comune, la bandiera del comune sarà a issata a mezz'asta», indica il comunicato, per quella che nel decreto municipale viene definita la "tragica morte" di Federica.


E mi pare giusto


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Ho letto, ha detto che era sotto l'effetto di droga, alcol ed un mix di pasticche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vediamo se come da noi  in spagna essere sotto l'effetto di droghe e alcol diventa un 'attenuante invece che un'aggravante..


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vediamo se come da noi  in spagna essere sotto l'effetto di droghe e alcol diventa un 'attenuante invece che un'aggravante..


Speriamo!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Speriamo!












  speriamo di no marì!!!
ma ti rendi conto della cazzata?? ti droghi e bevi, ammazzi qualcuno e ti danno meno galera perchè non eri te stesso?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












a me sembra proprio un controsenso


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> speriamo di no marì!!!
> ma ti rendi conto della cazzata?? ti droghi e bevi, ammazzi qualcuno e ti danno meno galera perchè non eri te stesso??
> 
> 
> ...


... ma io spero di no come da noi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e gli auguro che le sue notti siano piene di rimorsi da non poter dormire.


----------



## Nobody (11 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... per me quello è un assassino.
> Non una bestia.
> 
> Non comprendo proprio l'eccezionalità del caso (che per altro non è che abbia approfondito...) ma... a meno che non ci sia qualcosa che io non ho recepito, non capisco perchè è una settimana che ne parlano.
> ...


Mostro o bestia sono termini senza alcun senso, concordo con te. Servono soprattutto ad esorcizzare il male che potenzialmente è dentro ognuno di noi... ci fa stare più tranquilli immaginarceli alieni, questi bastardi qui...
Che poi i mezzi d'informazione ci sguazzino per vari motivi, è certo... ascolti elevati, disinformazione da problemi collettivamente ben più gravi...
Però resta l'efferatezza dell'atto, che colpisce soprattutto per la sua imprevedibilità...


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mostro o bestia sono termini senza alcun senso, concordo con te. Servono soprattutto ad esorcizzare il male che potenzialmente è dentro ognuno di noi... ci fa stare più tranquilli immaginarceli alieni, questi bastardi qui...
> Che poi i mezzi d'informazione ci sguazzino per vari motivi, è certo... ascolti elevati, disinformazione da problemi collettivamente ben più gravi...
> *Però resta l'efferatezza dell'atto, che colpisce soprattutto per la sua imprevedibilità*...


Il termine bestia o mostro è associato a questo, all'efferatezza alla crudeltà. Certo di fondo è un assassino, ma il modo in cui compie l'omicidio è + duro da accettare (sebbene sia mai possibile accettare un omicidio).
X quanto riguarda i media sono perfettamente d'accordo, fanno tutti servizi strappalacrime su quanto la vittima fosse bella e brava x aumentare l'audience, è lo stesso motivo x me inaccettabile x il quale raccontano tutti i dettagli, anche i + macabri. Ad es. in questo caso quante cavolo di volte hanno ripetuto il fatto che il cadavere fosse in un tale stato di decomposizione da rendere difficilissimi gli esami? E' vergognoso, tra le migliaia di ascoltatori magari ci sono anche i parenti della vittima.


----------



## Nobody (11 Luglio 2008)

*accendimi...*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> Il termine bestia o mostro è associato a questo, all'efferatezza alla crudeltà. Certo di fondo è un assassino, ma il modo in cui compie l'omicidio è + duro da accettare (sebbene sia mai possibile accettare un omicidio).
> X *quanto riguarda i media sono perfettamente d'accordo, fanno tutti servizi strappalacrime su quanto la vittima fosse bella e brava x aumentare l'audience, è lo stesso motivo x me inaccettabile x il quale raccontano tutti i dettagli, anche i + macabri*. Ad es. in questo caso quante cavolo di volte hanno ripetuto il fatto che il cadavere fosse in un tale stato di decomposizione da rendere difficilissimi gli esami? E' vergognoso, tra le migliaia di ascoltatori magari ci sono anche i parenti della vittima.


Sangue? La mia specialità, te ne faccio veder fiumi: facevo il Colosseo un paio di millenni fa. Intere o a pezzi incluse le frattaglie spaccio storie d'ogni sorta, complete di dettagli e figli morti, contorti psicodrammi esistenziali e passioni turbolente, torbide ossessioni con amanti, parenti, isso, essa e o' malamente, tutti insieme a vendicarsi, ma appassionatamente. Mostro i visceri e miscelo cronaca e spettacolo, impasto e servo caldo...è pronto a tavola! Come uno stormo di avvoltoi sulla carogna, il mio pubblico s'affolla: e proprio come ai tempi di Caligola, mi basta dare all'occhio la sua parte per darti l'illusione che tutto vada bene, anzi benone se non meglio...


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sangue? La mia specialità, te ne faccio veder fiumi: facevo il Colosseo un paio di millenni fa. Intere o a pezzi incluse le frattaglie spaccio storie d'ogni sorta, complete di dettagli e figli morti, contorti psicodrammi esistenziali e passioni turbolente, torbide ossessioni con amanti, parenti, isso, essa e o' malamente, tutti insieme a vendicarsi, ma appassionatamente. Mostro i visceri e miscelo cronaca e spettacolo, impasto e servo caldo...è pronto a tavola! Come uno stormo di avvoltoi sulla carogna, il mio pubblico s'affolla: e proprio come ai tempi di Caligola, mi basta dare all'occhio la sua parte per darti l'illusione che tutto vada bene, anzi benone se non meglio...


Nella tua vita precedente eri un gladiatore??


----------



## Nobody (11 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Nella tua vita precedente eri un gladiatore??


no, è una canzone di FHE sulla televisione...mi sembra perfetta.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2008)

può essere che le vere bestie siano coloro che si cibano di queste cose, che leggono avidamente, che fanno le code per vedere gli incidenti, che passano ore davanti al televisore a guardare questi servizi..


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> può essere che le vere bestie siano coloro che si cibano di queste cose, che leggono avidamente, che fanno le code per vedere gli incidenti, che passano ore davanti al televisore a guardare questi servizi..


Vero anche questo.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Vero anche questo.


ma resta il fatto che quando leggo "è morta una , e bè?" a me girano pesantemente le palle e mi sembra che siano tutti andati come meloni.


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma resta il fatto che quando leggo "è morta una , e bè?" a me girano pesantemente le palle e mi sembra che siano tutti andati come meloni.


Anche a me girano a elica. E' un commento irrispettoso verso una ragazza che comunque ha lasciato le penne dove pensava di andare a divertirsi. Poi tutte le disquisizioni su come, dove e perchè lasciano il tempo che trovano


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Anche a me girano a elica. E' un commento irrispettoso verso una ragazza che comunque ha lasciato le penne dove pensava di andare a divertirsi. Poi tutte le disquisizioni su come, dove e perchè lasciano il tempo che trovano


non è neanche tanto questione di rispetto. Ma dà l'idea di come piano piano ci si abitui a tutto.


----------



## La Lupa (11 Luglio 2008)

Volevo quotare un pò di risposte, ma ho problemi di collegament, mi butta fuori... quindi vado a braccio...

Soleluna... ma che cacchio di domanda è? Se fosse mia figlia???

Ma secondo te????


Ma sarebbero cazzi miei!!!

Sarebbe disperante sapere che le famiglie italiane la sera a cena discutono delle ultime ore di vita di mia figlia.


L'irrispettoso, come dici tu, in questa faccenda è tutto il baccano che ne se fa.

Sarei pronta a sottoscriverti che tra qualche giorno uscirà che aveva tracce di thc nel sangue... che aveva una dose di alcool molto elevata... 

A mancare di rispetto a questa ragazza (che non so nemmeno come si chiama) sono gli sciacalli che ve la propinano in tutte le salse e i beccamorti che ne parlano per ore.


Asdume... sai a cosa ci si abitua?

A parlarne di queste cose e a sentirsi tanto buoni.


Ho finito vostro onore.


----------



## La Lupa (11 Luglio 2008)

Aggiungo: sembra di essere nel salotto di un parrucchiere.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Aggiungo: sembra di essere nel salotto di un parrucchiere.


senti Lupa, hai scassato il cazzo.


----------



## MK (11 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Aggiungo: sembra di essere nel salotto di un parrucchiere.


Lupa... la tua firma... Caparezza... 

Sono commossa...


----------



## Nobody (11 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Aggiungo: sembra di essere nel salotto di un parrucchiere.


mo' dici proprio cazzate... non fare la pasionaria snob...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2008)

*Lupa*

l'ultima frase sul tanto buoni te la potevi risparmiare perchè non mi pare proprio che nessuno qui abbia scritto ciò che pensa per fare la figura del buonino.


----------



## MK (11 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mo' dici proprio cazzate... non fare *la pasionaria snob.*..


Bello però...


----------



## Nobody (11 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bello però...


che cosa?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che cosa?


a prescindere..


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Aggiungo: sembra di essere nel salotto di un parrucchiere.


invece di?


----------



## MK (11 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che cosa?


Pasionaria snob. La definizione.


----------



## MK (11 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che cosa?


Pasionaria snob. La definizione.


----------



## La Lupa (11 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mo' dici proprio cazzate... non fare la pasionaria snob...


Uh!
Non sai quanto mi ci riconosco!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però tu sai che io ho ragione.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Asdu... ne sono certa anch'io che nessuno ha scritto per fare fare la figura del buonino.  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Senti Anna, vattene un pò a fare in culo.


----------



## La Lupa (11 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lupa... la tua firma... Caparezza...
> 
> Sono commossa...


Sì cara... è rezzacapa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... come sta il cappelaio matto oggi?


----------



## MK (11 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì cara... è rezzacapa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























   l'ho ucciso... aveva rotto... 

ps posso essere anch'io una pasionaria snob?


----------



## La Lupa (11 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> l'ho ucciso... aveva rotto...
> 
> ps posso essere anch'io una pasionaria snob?


E ma... per il pasionaria potremmo anche esserci ma è sullo snob che devi lavorare ancora parecchio... tutto quel pis en lov è trooooppo cheap.


----------



## MK (11 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E ma... per il pasionaria potremmo anche esserci *ma è sullo snob che devi lavorare ancora parecchio*... tutto quel pis en lov è trooooppo cheap.


 
E mi sa che c'hai ragione... Adesso cerco di applicarmi un po' di più... Qualche consiglio?


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Uh!
> Non sai quanto mi ci riconosco!
> 
> 
> ...


sei una scassa cazzi e il tuo fanculo me lo prendo tutto e senza mezzo fastidio.


----------



## oscuro (11 Luglio 2008)

*ANNA*

MA NO LUPA è SOLTANTO DIVENTATA UN Pò NAIF....SAI HA UN DEBOLE PER LE MINZIONI DI PIAZZA...è AFFASCINATA....OGNUNO IL SUO STILE....!!!


----------



## La Lupa (11 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E mi sa che c'hai ragione... Adesso cerco di applicarmi un po' di più... Qualche consiglio?


Mmmm... vediamo... intanto dovresti ridere un pò meno.

Non puoi ridere a qualunque intervento di chiunque!

Madonna santa MK, datti una regola!

Non so... potresti ridere solo ai post dispari.

Quelli pari li salti. Fai finta di niente.

Sarebbe già un inizio...


----------



## MK (11 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mmmm... vediamo... intanto dovresti ridere un pò meno.
> 
> *Non puoi ridere a qualunque intervento di chiunque!*
> 
> ...


 
Va bene, cercherò di farlo. Promesso signora maestra pasionaria snob.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mmmm... vediamo... intanto dovresti ridere un pò meno.
> 
> Non puoi ridere a qualunque intervento di chiunque!
> 
> ...


aggiungerei che la faccina a 90° ogni tanto, almeno per contratto sindacale, andrebbe fatta riposare ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   che inizia a soffrire di gotta


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Luglio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA NO LUPA è SOLTANTO DIVENTATA UN Pò NAIF....SAI HA UN DEBOLE PER LE MINZIONI DI PIAZZA...è AFFASCINATA....OGNUNO IL SUO STILE....!!!


ma sì. hai ragione. noi proletari del web non siamo all'altezza di stare in sua presenza. ritiriamoci in buon ordine.


----------



## oscuro (11 Luglio 2008)

*ANNA*

PROLETARIO A ME?..........VABBè IO VADO IN BAGNO A FAR PIPì.....LA FAREI IN PIAZZA...MA NON VORREI GENERARE FACILI COMPLESSI DI INFERIORITà....!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Luglio 2008)

*con affetto*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=DlXN5FVQGxg


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=DlXN5FVQGxg


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2008)

la sostanza di quello che dici è condivisibile,
non capisco perché tu la debba necessariamente contrapporre allo smarrimento che molti provano di fronte alla morte di una giovane donna.inoltre
quanti post sembrano le chiacchere sotto un phon?




ps parlavo a lupa, scusate


----------



## oscuro (11 Luglio 2008)

*MINERVA....*

BRAVA MINERVA...LA COSA ALQUANTO PARTICOLARE,INSANA DIREI,è IL CONSTATARE COME ALCUNI SOGGETTI SIANO AMMALIATI DA POST DECISAMENTE PIù SQUALLIDI E DEGRADANTI....STRANO...SAà CHE IL PROBLEMA NON è IL POST...MA L'AUTORE DEL POST????


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la sostanza di quello che dici è condivisibile,
> non capisco perché tu la debba necessariamente contrapporre allo smarrimento che molti provano di fronte alla morte di una giovane donna.inoltre
> * quanti post sembrano le chiacchere sotto un phon?
> *
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2008)

*PS*

Minerva bel nudo il tuo avatar!


----------



## Nobody (11 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Uh!
> *Non sai quanto mi ci riconosco*!
> 
> 
> ...


E vabbè, ma quella del parruchiere te la potevi risparmiare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sul resto ti ho anche risposto, prima...


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Minerva bel nudo il tuo avatar!


grazie, Marì
Modigliani è  "l'eleganza"


----------



## La Lupa (11 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la sostanza di quello che dici è condivisibile,
> non capisco perché tu la debba necessariamente contrapporre allo smarrimento che molti provano di fronte alla morte di una giovane donna. inoltre quanti post sembrano le chiacchere sotto un phon?
> 
> ps parlavo a lupa, scusate


Io credo di parlare a Femminazza, ma non ci giurerei...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma... sarò strana io.

Non mi piace l'esibizione del dolore.
Mi infastidisce l'esposizione delle viscere.
Mi inquietano gli sciacalli che girano intorno ai morti.

Mi spiace se qualcuno s'è sentito toccato.
Io non è che ce l'ho su in particolare con qualcuno.

Ma mi viene da chiedere... ma se tu incontri tra un'ora una tua amica per la strada... come va... come non va... i bambini... tutto bene... e tua suocera... ma hai sentito di quella povera ragazza morta? Sono tanto tanto dispiaciuta....

Succede così????

Vi colpisce a tal punto da risultare _smarriti di fronte alla morte di una giovane donna_ per usare le tue parole.

Perchè se non è così; se non vi colpisce davvero lo stomaco; se non intontisce da levarvi il respiro... allora io non riesco a vederle se non come chicchiere da sciampiste.

Cosa che per altro facciamo spesso qua sopra, e anche di molto peggio, come già avevo ricordato anch'io qualche pagina fa.

Ma con pudore e rispetto per la morte.

E' meno volgare parlare di cacca.

IMHO


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io credo di parlare a Femminazza, ma non ci giurerei...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quando dicevo che condividevo la sostanza avevo inteso proprio quello che hai scritto anche qui.ho lo stesso rispetto e pudore per la morte del quale parli e m'infastidisce " il dolore pruriginoso e proforma"
concordo anche sulla volgarità
ma ti dico anche che la morte di questa ragazza, come altri fatti mi prendono dentro.
sarà che sto invecchiano ma li sento un po' miei


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2008)

L'esibizione e la vivisezione del dolore fa cacare pure me ma non vedo in questo contesto cosa c'entri.
Si parlava di un fatto di cronaca che ,per quanto mi riguarda, mi ha scossa (come mi succede spesso effettivamente e anch'io penso sia un segno di rincoglionimento senile) molto.
Da qui passare all'estremismo provocatorio del "chissenefrega se è morta una" ce ne passa...
Tutto per dire che io , e c'ho i miei motivi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , sono una gran rompicoglioni ma qua dentro direi che non c'è che l'imbarazzo della scelta


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2008)

Scusate eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... che faccio lo chiudo il post?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cosi ritorna il sereno.  

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## oscuro (11 Luglio 2008)

*FAI TU*

APRIAMONE UNO PIù D'ELITè...SULLE MINZIONI DI PIAZZA!!


----------



## La Lupa (11 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusate eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma perchè Marì?
Si parla eh...


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma perchè Marì?
> Si parla eh...


si parla e si spacca il cazzo come fai te.


----------



## oscuro (11 Luglio 2008)

*ANNA*

PER FAVORE GARBO...CERCA DI ESSER PIù POSATA!!NON è QUESTO IL POSTO NE UTENZA GIUSTA!!


----------



## La Lupa (11 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> L'esibizione e la vivisezione del dolore fa cacare pure me ma non vedo in questo contesto cosa c'entri.
> Si parlava di un fatto di cronaca che ,per quanto mi riguarda, mi ha scossa (come mi succede spesso effettivamente e anch'io penso sia un segno di rincoglionimento senile) molto.
> Da qui passare all'estremismo provocatorio del "chissenefrega se è morta una" ce ne passa...
> Tutto per dire che io , e c'ho i miei motivi
> ...


Non c'è dubbio.

Però il mio non era un chissenefrega.

Era un... perchè vi importa?

Cosa è che vi colpisce così tanto?


Ma dalla tua risposta e da quella di Fimminazza comprendo una verità:

Invecchiando ci si fa più sensibili.

Sarà che io sono ancora una ragazzina...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non c'è dubbio.
> 
> Però il mio non era un chissenefrega.
> 
> ...


rompicoglioni e sensibili. E' verissimo.
Pensa che io ormai caragno per delle cacchiate assurde..
gli occhi acquosi di tristezza col fazzoletto stretto in pugno..
che immagine romantica...
immagino che adottare una nonnina non sia nelle corde di nessuno qua dentro eh??


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Luglio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> PER FAVORE GARBO...CERCA DI ESSER PIù POSATA!!NON è QUESTO IL POSTO NE UTENZA GIUSTA!!


posata mai. 
oh.sai una cosa? parliamoci fuori dalla 101 tu ed io... nelle altre sezione mi sembra che mi piaci...


----------



## oscuro (11 Luglio 2008)

*ANNA*

SARà LA MIA SENSUALITà....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Luglio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SARà LA MIA SENSUALITà....!!


buonanotte.


----------



## oscuro (11 Luglio 2008)

*ANNA*

POI PARLIAM DELLA TUA...!!UN GIORNO....!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2008)

oscuro, tu sei sensuale quanto un ponfo tra le natiche.


----------



## oscuro (11 Luglio 2008)

*MEDUSA*

ECCO BRAVA....TI ACCORGI DELLA MIA SENSUALITà PRORPIO QUANDO SON TRA LE TUE NATICHE.....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Luglio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> POI PARLIAM DELLA TUA...!!UN GIORNO....!!!


la mia è un giardino di delizie che mai sarà disvelata da parole scritte


----------



## oscuro (11 Luglio 2008)

*MI*

MI PIACEREBBE PROPRIO FARCI UN QUALCOSA SU STò GIARDINO DI DELIZIE...!!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Luglio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MI PIACEREBBE PROPRIO FARCI UN QUALCOSA SU STò GIARDINO DI DELIZIE...!!


scordatelo.


----------



## oscuro (11 Luglio 2008)

*NON*

NON ERA UNA PROPOSTA TRANQUILLA....ERA UNA PROVOCAZIONE...SAI QUANDO MI SCAPPA....!!


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> NON ERA UNA PROPOSTA TRANQUILLA....ERA UNA PROVOCAZIONE...SAI QUANDO MI SCAPPA....!!


è la prostata alfonso


----------



## oscuro (11 Luglio 2008)

*MINERVA*

GRAZIE DEL CONSIGLIO...MA FUNZIONA BENE PER ORA....INGROSSATA COME TUTTO IL RESTO MA REATTIVA...!!


----------



## La Lupa (11 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> rompicoglioni e sensibili. E' verissimo.
> Pensa che io ormai caragno per delle cacchiate assurde..
> gli occhi acquosi di tristezza col fazzoletto stretto in pugno..
> che immagine romantica...
> immagino che adottare una nonnina non sia nelle corde di nessuno qua dentro eh??


Ma sai che un pò me ne sono accorta anche io...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dici che tra qualche anno saprò tutto sull'ultimo delitto di paese?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Oh ragazzi... così è la vita.
Vi farò sapere.


----------

